# Why does my transfer paper keep curling at edges?



## playboy8fbi (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi I am currently using the print works paper between 170 - 180 C. I have tested different times in holding the press but after I remove the shirts the rest of it seems okay but the edges and sometimes the border seem to come up and don't really hold. I was wondering am I doing something wrong or is it just the paper because when I used an iron it seems to hold pretty well plus the instructions don't have any steps to use this paper with a heat press, they only have steps for using an iron. Am I just doing something wrong or just using the wrong paper?

Also when I am setting up my transfer seem to curl when I am placing on t-shirt andbend sometimes before I can put overlay paper on. I have the heat around 180 C, is that too high? Do I need to lower the temperature?

Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it an off the shelf paper like you get a a craft/office supply store? That could be a problem. Also what kind of press are you using?


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

You can try pre-heating the garment to remove moisture that may be pushing out the edges of the transfer.

Pre-heat 4-6 seconds. That may help


----------



## playboy8fbi (Feb 9, 2007)

well I tried with the professional paper from coastal and I pre pressed for 15 seconds and still the edges are not sticking to shirt on all sides. Is there anything I can do to eliminate this problem because I would imagine after washing it, it may start to come up. This is only with the opaque transfers though. The white transfer paper is great.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

what kind of pressure are you using?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You could try using a tack spray to hold the paper down. I use a teflon sheet over the xfer paper or a craft or newsprint paper to help with curling.


----------



## htsnstr21 (Sep 8, 2007)

i just started having the same problem. the corner or edge where i begin to peel off the teflon sheet after heating is lifting a lil bit after i pull of the teflon. am i peeling the teflon off too soon? should i wait a while before peelin it off?

i have made shirts this way before. and the others did not lift up. i press at 350 for 18-20 sec. but these last shirts lifted a lil bit.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use heat tape to hold down the edges when pressing. ...JB


----------



## htsnstr21 (Sep 8, 2007)

is heat tape expensive, does it work well? also, none of my other shirts lifted on the removal of the teflon, could it be that the teflon needs to be replaced? i have used it about 15 times.


----------



## htsnstr21 (Sep 8, 2007)

i just noticed that when i rub over the image before removing the teflon sheet the corners lift. i began doin this cus i seen others do it on youtube. but when i dont do it my t-shirts look better and the corners dont lift anymore.


----------



## dewreginald (Apr 15, 2007)

What is the most efficient and economical way to trim my design. I look at something called a plotter, but it's not really cheap.


----------



## floppypoppygifts (May 26, 2014)

I recently started using Stahl's opaque transfer paper and I had terrible trouble with it. I would print on my inkjet then followed all the directions. I would prepress the fabric and then lay the design down only to have the paper curl right away. Here is the remedy: you are using too much heat. The fabric is too hot when you lay the paper down. Let the fabric cool and check your temperature with a digital thermometer. Make sure your temperature is really right. Don't just rely on a dial.


----------



## The TShirt Lady (Jun 6, 2014)

I use thermo tape just in the corners of my transfers to prevent this. As for the cutter, Graphtec makes a small cutter called the Silhouette Cameo that has a 12" x 12" cutting area that you can get for around $300.


----------

